

1937 Guide to San Francisco (When the Golden Gate Bridge Opened) - chmars
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2012/05/a-guide-to-san-francisco-in-1937-when-the-golden-gate-bridge-opened/257722/

======
moldbug
The program itself is more interesting than the gimmicky app:

[http://www.archive.org/stream/officialsouvenir00goldrich#pag...](http://www.archive.org/stream/officialsouvenir00goldrich#page/7/mode/1up)

Imagine a San Francisco where you not only can't buy crack at UN Plaza, _there
is no UN Plaza_. Scary!

